

A Journey to center of Redis - maxpert
http://tumblr.com/xrm4qnsufa
Redis is great but it was missing a feature; I always wanted this post covers and provides you with a Redis fork that give you a new feature of PUBLISH event on key expiry.
======
aaronblohowiak
The first version (with a hard-coded destination channel) is a 5 line diff:
[https://github.com/maxpert/redis/commit/07dd0613aceffa18bcdd...](https://github.com/maxpert/redis/commit/07dd0613aceffa18bcddcb33c491bd19636cefe4)

~~~
maxpert
Yes I believe minimal changes means lesser bugs. And yes! It's freaking cool
they way Redis guys have coded this thing :)

------
LeafStorm
Antirez is considering adding a special SUBSCRIBE command for internal Redis
events. Right now it's planned to mostly handle warnings and replication
stuff, but keys expiring would be a good usecase for it too.

~~~
maxpert
I've seen that discussion of new subscribe things; I believe it will be a good
feature to introduce. I love this approach because its really simple and there
is no new instruction in system (like backward compatible x86 machines) :)

------
jeromeparadis
That's awesome. For a project I'm going to work on using node.js and Redis,
this is exactly the functionality I need for a component. Would be quite
useful for scheduling one-time events through Redis.

------
seppo0010
I wonder if using a zset with the expiration timestamps as score and user id
wouldn't work for this scenario?

~~~
rgbrgb
Maybe a dumb question but what's a zset?

